# First Run on SA Training Board



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

OMG I love it love it love it! And I want one!!!!!! I want to be the crazy mother in her backyard jumping around in a snowboard this summer. This would provide some good entertainment for the neighbors in my subdivision. haha. No kidding. I really want one!!!!! Ok and I want to jump around on the board and then jump into a swimming pool because that would just be fun  I need this!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Does look like fun


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Get an 8' 4x4, put a couple of 2x4 or 4x4 pieces crosswise at either end, and you're set.

And it is _so_ much more of a workout than you expect. I used an old beater board instead of an SA board, but still...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If any of you are buying anything from SA

I have a discount code.

gnaryniles I think it is?

If not I'll check.


TT


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Get an 8' 4x4, put a couple of 2x4 or 4x4 pieces crosswise at either end, and you're set.
> 
> And it is _so_ much more of a workout than you expect. I used an old beater board instead of an SA board, but still...


Yep, this is pretty much exactly what I was going to do. 

The reason I got the SA board instead of an old one was to use on the trampoline.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought a trampoline last year to use with the SA board.
I already had their balance bar as well.
I found the balance board stuff particularly helpful. Seemed to help with my (minimal) park riding this past season.
Watching kenai's video above, I would recommend getting the SA balance bar. I think you will like it a lot more than the wood planks tbh.

Either way, trampoline or balance board work, it really is a workout.:surprise:

I'm debating whether to get their new "slick" base training board for balance bar training. Supposed to be more realistic than the soft base board for jibbing.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

While it looks like SA may have invested a bit of money into their own design, they used to sell relabeled parking blocks similar to these https://www.theparkcatalog.com/recycled-plastic-parking-stop which are significantly cheaper than what they sell.

Though they do add the soft foam/plastic thing on top so there is value there.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

f00bar said:


> While it looks like SA may have invested a bit of money into their own design, they used to sell relabeled parking blocks similar to these https://www.theparkcatalog.com/recycled-plastic-parking-stop which are significantly cheaper than what they sell.
> 
> Though they do add the soft foam/plastic thing on top so there is value there.


Actually, SA contracted the originator of their balance board to produce theirs with SA branding.
"Aratik" was the original.

That parking block is a nice alternative for people who don't want to spend the extra for the padded top piece, although it is probably a bit wider than the SA balance board, in case that is important to you.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I was going to pick up a 4x4 on the way home tonight, but decided to pick up a vinyl post cover instead. It is a full 4" wide so it is obviously pretty wide, but it will be a lot slicker than the wood 4x4.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool.

I guess you could also use a beat up park snowboard if you want to use it on te plastic bar. 

Also could make a bar out of drainage pipe. A 6" PVC pipe on a slight slope may be cool to learn and balance and also slide....... hmmm this gives me an idea....


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

When I first saw the title, I thought some idiot had gone and brought the SA training board to ride on the mountain...I'm a little disappointed there's no video of that :hairy:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Phedder said:


> When I first saw the title, I thought some idiot had gone and brought the SA training board to ride on the mountain...I'm a little disappointed there's no video of that :hairy:


Lol. Perhaps I should have put run in quotes!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

currently using my old never summer and a 5" diameter foam roller for some basement balancing shennanigans, its more fun after a few dabs


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Kenai said:


> I probably would have bought the SA bindings but one of the reviews mentioned the strap barely went small enough for his size 10 feet so I figured I would at least give it a try with these old bindings first.


Yeah, that really worried me too given that my feet are size *6*, but I heard that they've updated it so that it fits smaller sized feet. 

If you compare the current spec sheet to the old spec sheet it would seem that way.

Obviously best to double check


----------



## steveM70 (Jan 26, 2020)

SnowDragon said:


> Actually, SA contracted the originator of their balance board to produce theirs with SA branding.
> "Aratik" was the original.
> 
> That parking block is a nice alternative for people who don't want to spend the extra for the padded top piece, although it is probably a bit wider than the SA balance board, in case that is important to you.



i like the look of the 4' parking block. $40 aint a bad price. Hmmm....


----------

